# NETBEANS 7.0 - Run findet kein main()



## HarrySatt (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo!
Ich hab schon gesehen das ich mit dem Problem nicht der einzige bin. Also.
Ich verwende NETBEANS 7.0. (Platform Win7 64bit). Das ist der erste Versuch. Ich hab im IDE eine JAVA Application erstellt.
Das ging so:
New Projekt -> Categories = Java ; Projects = Java Application  - Next >
Project Name: Hello World und sonst default. -Finish
Das wars. Im HelloWorld.java file habe ich noch eine Zeile ergänzt

```
/*
 * To change this template, choose Tools | Templates
 * and open the template in the editor.
 */
package helloworld;

/**
 *
 * @author sattmann
 */
public class HelloWorld {

    /**
     * @param args the command line arguments
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        // TODO code application logic here
        System.out.println("Hello World\n");  // das ist von mir
    }
}
```

Wenn ich jetzt auf Run -> Run Main Project gehe bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
Eine DialogBox mit 
Name: Run Project
Mit einem Info Icon mit Text: helloworld.HelloWorld class wasn't found in HelloWorld project.
eine  Listbox mit Namen: Select the main class und dem Inhalt <No main classes found>
Enn ich Run -> Clean and Build Main Project ausführe bekome ich einen erfolgreich BUILD. 

Hat wer eine Lösung, was da sein soll. Unter ECLIPSE funktioniert das problemlos. Eh klar.

lg Harald.


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Mai 2011)

Schau mal in die Projekteinstellungen.
Rechtsklick auf dein Projekt und dann Properties/Eigenschaften. Im sich öffnenden Fenster kannst du unter Run/Ausführen die Main-Class einstellen. Normalerweise kennt Netbeans die Main-Class. Wenn man aber den Namen verändert, stellt den Netbeans aber nicht mit um.

Hier mal ein Bild der deutschen Version. So sollte es dann bei dir aussehen:


----------



## HarrySatt (31. Mai 2011)

Bis jetzt kein Fortschritt. Ich habe schon einige Foren durchgeforstet. Leider kein Erfolg. Es gibt dieses Problem scheinbar schon länger aber keiner kann sagen was da los ist. Problemlos wird die Applikation übersetzt und vom Commandpromt kann ich das jar problemlos ausführen und funktioniert auch. Nur im NetBeansIDE  geht nichts. Da wird kein main() gefunden obwohl die main() function offensichtlich vorhanden ist.


----------



## ChrisKu (31. Mai 2011)

Versuche mal den Netbeans Cache zu löschen:
1. Netbeans runterfahren
2. In das Cache Verzeichnis wechseln (.../.netbeans7.0/var/cache)
3. Alles dort löschen
4. Netbeans neu starten

Vielleicht hilft das. Bei mir hat es das Problem zumindest gelöst.


----------



## HarrySatt (31. Mai 2011)

Hi, danke für den Tip. Jetzt übersetzt NetBEANS, aber ich krieg auch gleich folgenden Fehler im Command window angezeigt.

```
run:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: helloworld/HelloWorld
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: helloworld.HelloWorld
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:202)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:247)
Could not find the main class: helloworld.HelloWorld.  Program will exit.
Exception in thread "main" Java Result: 1
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 0 seconds)
```
main findet NetBEANS noch immer nicht. Komisches Verhalten wo ich doch nur ein Projekt erstellen habe lassen und selber gar nicths reingeschrieben habe.


----------



## ChrisKu (31. Mai 2011)

HarrySatt hat gesagt.:


> Hi, danke für den Tip. Jetzt übersetzt NetBEANS, aber ich krieg auch gleich folgenden Fehler im Command window angezeigt.
> 
> ```
> run:
> ...



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du die unter Properties geprüft hast, ob die Hauptklasse (helloworld.HelloWorld) noch unter "Run" aufgesführt ist.

Propiere doch bitte noch einmal folgendes: Erstelle noch einmal auf die gleiche Art und Weise ein neues Projekt (z.B. HelloWorld2) und prüfe, ob Du dort das gleiche Problem hast.


----------



## HarrySatt (9. Jun 2011)

hab alles aus dem NETBEANS projektordener entfernt und ein neues Projekt erstellt. Hab wie gehabt die selben Probleme. Ohne Änderung der automatisch erstellten Dateien sagt das IDE mir das es kein main() gibt. Gibts aber definitiv. Wenn ich nun dieses file direkt auswähle und Run starte dann bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung wie oben. Komisch.


----------



## HarrySatt (10. Jun 2011)

Hab NETBEANS 7.0 komplett entfernt und statt dessen das Package von ORACLE mit JDK, NETBEANS und GlassFISH installiert. Jetzt funktionierts. Keine Ahnung warum. Dank an alle.


----------



## ChrisKu (10. Jun 2011)

Danke für das posten der Lösung!


----------

